# JBuilder - die gute alte Zeit



## Bleiglanz (27. Apr 2005)

Nur zur Warnung

und weil ich das Ding so sehr hasse, es geht auf keine KUHHAUT!!!

alles wie früher:

Auf WindowsXP das neue jdk1.5 installiert, diverse andere tools laufen ohne problem, umgebung nett eingerichtet; dann die völlig wahnsinnige Idee, sich mal wieder den JBuilder anzuschauen und also die aktuellste Version (JBuilder 2005)  installiert

und was ist? es ist so wie damals, als ich das Teil auch schon verflucht habe: wenn ich jetzt auf der Konsole den Befehl java -version eintippe, dann kommt:

Registry key 'Software\JavaSoft\Java Runtime Environment
has value '1.4', but '1.5' is required.
Error: could not find java.dll
Error: could not find Java 2 Runtime Environment.

AAHHHHHHHH, die ham immer noch nichts dazu gelernt bei Borland, das ist jetzt mein Abschied vom JBuilder...


----------



## thE_29 (27. Apr 2005)

Das kommt wenn du java -version eintippst??


Na oag.... der JBuilder geht aber normal starten ???


Das könnte sein weil der JBuilder ja eine eigene JDK mit hat (bei mir wars beim 2k5 noch immer die 1.4er)


Und so schlimm isa net, immerhin hat er einen "Öffnen" Dialog, net so wie Eclipse :>


----------



## dotlens (27. Apr 2005)

wer suchet der findet:
File -> Open External File


----------



## DP (27. Apr 2005)

geht nichts über den jbuilder


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Apr 2005)

ich will keinen "Öffnen Dialog", sondern eine IDE die mein System in Ruhe lässt

viele IDEs bringen ihre eigene Ablaufumgebung mit, aber kaum eine Pfuscht in der Registry herum...


----------



## thE_29 (27. Apr 2005)

Toll, dann ist im eigentlichen Sinne Windows schuld!

Windows, bzw. MS hätte nie diese Registry einführen sollen, bzw das da so leicht soviel reingeschrieben werden kann!

Und wenn man was Deinstalliert, sollte halt alles verschwinden, was ja net der Fall ist...

Viele Fehler sind auf die registry zurückzuführen!


----------



## AlArenal (27. Apr 2005)

Also wenn Borland keinen sauberen Deinstall hinbekommt, ist wohl kaum die Registry schuld...


----------



## DP (27. Apr 2005)

die ganze problematik beruht auf den unsauberen cracks für jbuilder - mit einer erworbenen lizenz/version hättet ihr nicht solche probleme


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Apr 2005)

QUATSCH

das ist die "JBuilder 2005 Foundation", da brauchts keinen Crack

probiers doch mal aus


----------



## DP (27. Apr 2005)

ja mei, war ja nur n joke 

ich habe hier keine probleme - jedenfalls habe ich auch nicht die 1.5er installiert sondern die 1.4.2er 

ich glaube auch mal gelesen zu haben, dass jbuilder mit der 1.5er probleme hat.

haste schon der 4. patch für jb2k5 gesaugt?


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Apr 2005)

nö

wozu... das hat mich schon wieder mal so geärgert dass ich das teil wieder entfernt habe


----------



## DP (27. Apr 2005)

wozu dann das gespamme hier?


----------



## The_S (27. Apr 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur zur Warnung



Deswegen das gespamme! Und wo wir gerade bei Warnungen sind, lasst auf jeden Fall die Finger von BlueJ!!!


----------



## DP (27. Apr 2005)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und wo wir gerade bei Warnungen sind, lasst auf jeden Fall die Finger von BlueJ!!!



gibt es dafür auch argumente?


----------



## The_S (27. Apr 2005)

1. Das Ding ist total langsam
2. wenn man 1 oder 2 Zeichen über den Rand schreibt, hält es das Programm net für nötig einen Scrollbalken einzufügen, der kommt erst ab 3 oder 4 Zeichen zuviel
3. (Hauptgrund) Du complimierst, bekommst nen Fehler und egal was du machst, er geht nicht weg. Du kopierst den "fehlerhaften" Text, startest BlueJ neu, fügst den Text nochmal ein (ohne ihn verändert zu haben) und bekommst eine andere Fehlermeldung. Dann startest du BlueJ nochmal neu, fügst den Code nochmal ein und siehe da es funktioniert! Du weißt also nie, ob du nen Fehler reingehauen hast, oder BlueJ einfach mal wieder spinnt! Hab ich in der Berufsschule oft genug mitbekommen 

[edit] Und die Fehlerbeschreibungen sind mehr als lausig


----------



## thE_29 (27. Apr 2005)

@AlArenal: vieles was Windows so unsicher macht kommt wegen der unnötigen Registry!

Klar hat es manchmal Vorteile (siehe andere Thread => Dateien automatisch richtig aufmachen...) 

Nur die Registry hat viel zuviele Nachteile....


----------



## Roar (27. Apr 2005)

ich konnte bluej nie richtig testen, weil das kontinuierlich alle 5 min abgenippelt ist....


----------



## Archangel (5. Mai 2005)

Das Problem mit dem J-Builder kann ich bestätigen. Das Ding installier einfach einen JDK (ich glaube 1.4.2) und macht ihn und die enthaltene JRE als aktuell. Und das ohne einen zu fragen, ob man damit eiverstanden ist (Wie frech! Mirse das nicht gefallen haben! :wink: ). 

Ich habe dann einfach von Hand wieder JDK und JRE 1.5 in der Registry als aktuell gesetzt und mitlerweile auch dem J-Builde den 1.5 JDK beigebogen. Jetzt geht wieder alles. 

Ist eindeutig ein Bug. Werd mit den J-Builder aber trotzdem genauer ansehen.


----------

